# Food Network



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Ok who has osnetwork?
orbit/showtime
I checked all 900 and something channels and can not find it. I checked osnetwork.com and cant find a channel list with channel numbers. So does anyone know what channel its actually on? My wife will love you forever if you know. Thanks


----------



## expatfromusa (Jun 15, 2009)

try channel 402


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

nope channel 402 is iran beauty. Thanks for trying. I called osn and they are going to send someone out here to see whats going on.


----------



## expatfromusa (Jun 15, 2009)

Yikes, sorry about that. Just double checked and it's 402 here on both of our receivers. Good luck getting it sorted out.


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks again for trying. Yeah they are coming out between 3 and 4 tomorrow. I must be on a diffrent satelite than what I need to be. My wife has been without foodnetwork for over a year and she is getting pissy. lol


----------



## WannaGetOut (Jun 23, 2009)

haha i love me some food network although i can't handle paula deen or the neelys for too long... lol


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

WannaGetOut said:


> haha i love me some food network although i can't handle paula deen or the neelys for too long... lol


Paula deen and her half pund of butter for everything. And the Neelys cant cook real bbq, and there lovin each other has to go. blehhh.


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

well come to find out I was never hooked up to the community satelite. So this past year I have been paying top dollar for free to air channels. lol. Now I will be spending the next week watching tv with all these cool channels. Its like christmas morning lol woohoo..


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Oh I love this new satelite tv


----------



## WannaGetOut (Jun 23, 2009)

hahahaha


----------



## WannaGetOut (Jun 23, 2009)

it's a d*mn blizzard out here in DC, AGAIN!! but this time we have severe winds too, i'd say visibility is at probably no more than 100 ft.... just thought I'd add that while you guys soak up the sun!


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

yeah heard you guys were supposed to get another 15 inches this week. that sucks.. ITs actually chilly at night here now, getting in the 60's. hehehehe sure doesnt freeze your boogers like DC will lol.


----------

